# 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this???



## 4lane (Apr 2, 2003)

I have a '01 GTI GLX (vr6) with a thrown fault code. Anyone have an idea what this on is or how to remedy? much thx!
Address 08 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3B1 907 044 C
Component: CLIMATRONIC C 1.0.0
Coding: 01000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71)
37-00 - Faulty


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (4lane)*

I think that is an issue with the TB.
very expensive part.
try cleaning it, there are a few write ups in the archive.
The Golf IV forum.


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (silentdub)*

after you clean it up, clear the code.
the dealer will just replace the TB.

I am not 100%, but cleaning the TB won't hurt either way.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (silentdub)*

Huh? What does a TB (Throttle Body) have to do with a code about and airflow flap pulled from the climate control module?
-Uwe-


----------



## TDItwist (Oct 20, 2002)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (Uwe)*

TB issue? Huh? Have you tried clearing the code (in group 08)
and then running basic settings? See if the fault returns.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (4lane)*

From the Bentley:

_Quote »_01274 Air Flow Flap Motor -V71-

Short circuit or open circuit in wiring or connectors to air flow flap motor -V71- 
- Check -V71- using function 08 Read measuring value block 
- Repair wiring and connectors using wiring diagram 

-V71- blocked 
- Perform function 03 Output Diagnostic Test Mode (DTM) 

-V71- malfunctioning 
- Replace -V71- and perform function 04 Basic setting


----------



## 161324 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (Uwe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uwe* »_Huh? What does a TB (Throttle Body) have to do with a code about and airflow flap pulled from the climate control module?
-Uwe-


Didn't realize it was the climate control module, sorry, please dis-regard.

I was thinking of the servo for the TB to open the butterfly on the DBW engine.


----------



## MD-82 (Aug 22, 2002)

Umm, I've been having my own adventures with mister V71. When you turn on the ac, check to see if you hear a ticking sound coming from under the dash. Either when you turn on ac or when you press the recirc button.
Mine keeps sticking and sometimes throws a fault code. But it's expensive to replace so I'm living with it.


----------



## 4lane (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (MD-82)*

Nope I haven't heard any ticking from under the dash when the recirc. button is pressed. the fault comes back after clearing the code. I can't really tell what's wrong from a user perspective, since it's probably something to do w/ air distribution and it's nothing i can readily identify.


----------



## 4lane (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (MD-82)*

what is the problem w/ yours? is the motor bad?


_Quote, originally posted by *MD-82* »_Umm, I've been having my own adventures with mister V71. When you turn on the ac, check to see if you hear a ticking sound coming from under the dash. Either when you turn on ac or when you press the recirc button.
Mine keeps sticking and sometimes throws a fault code. But it's expensive to replace so I'm living with it.


----------



## Shad (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: (4lane)*

I got this one too, since the car was just six months old. But I only realised it was a problem when the one year (yeah, it's that short in Brazil) warranty was over.
In my case it just don't fully recirculate, and I don't hear any noise. When I turn recirc on I still barely smell delightful things like trash trucks.


----------



## 4lane (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (Shad)*

it must not fully close one of the flaps during the recirculation function. that's why it's pretty hard to know what exactly is wrong.


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (4lane)*

Hi there!
Did anyone cure the problem with the fault code coming up, as I am having exactly the same problem? I presume mine is to do with the recirculation flap motor as it is making a clicking noise every time I press the button for it. Is it hard to replace, and does some of the dashboard need to come out to get to it??
Thanks a lot!
Adam


----------



## MD-82 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (ukguy)*

Actually that is the one I am having trouble with. If memory serves me correct it's V163. Don't remember, but when you press the recirc button it does that clicking noise. I wanted to see if I could change it myself too once, but it's very tricky down there. You even have some sort of wire strap running under the dash that you have to remove before getting access to it. Service also told me that there's no fixing it, just replace. Yeah, that valve isn't the cheapest one around if you know what I mean.
So I've been drining it like that for about a year now. No big woop....


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MD-82)*

Thanks for the reply MD-82, you must be a fan of that aircraft then?








I might change my name to B747-400 in that case hehe
The fault code I get is what the original poster got. I have got underneath the dashboard to check whats going on with the motor. I see it is held on by only one screw at the bottom, can anyone confirm this








I am thinking that it should be possible to change the motor with the dashboard still intact, although it would be helpful if I knew what actually needed loosening in order for it to fall right out. I see a white piece of plastic coming from it which looks like attaches to the lever on on the flap below the pollen filter. 
Surely someone would have done this change, if so please share with the rest of us!
Regards,
Adam


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (ukguy)*

Does anyone know how to remove the Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) from the ventilation unit under the dashboard?? I just can't figure it (having restricted access to the area its hard to see if there are any other screw that need to come out!). If anyone knows, please help!
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (ukguy)*

What car? You probably need to remove the glove box to get access to it.


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (dennisgli)*

Hi, it's a Golf MK4 (A4).
Thanks,
Adam


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (ukguy)*

Yeah, remove the glove box.


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (dennisgli)*

Thanks for your response. I have actually removed the glove box. I have managed to see the motor behind a great big wiring loom that can't be shifted. I can see one screw holding the motor in, directly underneath, but something else is holding it on to the mount and I an't see what it could be. Do you know if there are any other fixings for the motor at all that I haven't loosened?
Thanks a lot for your help.
Adam


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (ukguy)*


_Quote »_*Air flow flap motor -V71-, removing and installing 

Removing *
- Remove glove box. 
- With screwdriver, carefully unclip air flow flap rod from lever. 
- Disconnect electrical connector. 
- Remove screw. 
The flap motor is connects to the evaporator housing portion of the heating and A/C unit. To prevent damage: 
- Lower flap motor and at the same time pull off fresh air/recirculating air flap shaft. 




_Modified by dennisgli at 1:10 PM 10-17-2004_


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (dennisgli)*

Thank you Dennis, this is the most info' I've ever received on this!







Great stuff.
When you say 'Lower flap motor and at the same time pull off fresh air/recirculating air flap shaft', is not the same as the recirculation flap lever as mentioned earlier? I'm confused as what to pull off where...









Is there an illustration available at all as there are references to 1/2/A etc...that would be very handy if there was!

I appreciate your help!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Rgds,
Adam


_Modified by ukguy at 7:42 AM 10-2-2004_


----------



## MD-82 (Aug 22, 2002)

Hey ukguy,
a little off topic since we're talking about a different motor and SEAT's a/c is just a tad different than VW's.
But re. that MD-82 username. I chose it because those are the ones I fly for a living...








Take care


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MD-82)*

Ahhh ok MD-82, didn't realise you're talking about a Seat mate, just noticed the model number at the start (could be a Golf for all I know in the US), and I get 'exactly' the same fault code! Can't be that off topic then can it??
Nice plane the MD-82, quite a workhouse, often see it flying into the airport I work in the colours of a major Scandinavian carrier









dennisgli 
If you do have an illustration though, please could you send it me, I would greatly appreciate it. Or a brief description of whats the difference between the rod lever and the flap shaft in your explanation.








Thanks a lot.










_Modified by ukguy at 9:33 AM 10-2-2004_


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (ukguy)*

I've never replaced it so I can't tell you much more. I just copied that out of the service manual - a good investment, BTW.


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (dennisgli)*

It does sound like a good investment, thanks Dennis. Is there service manual ordered through the vw parts dept ?
When it describes the removal procedure, does it have a diagram as it appears to be pointing to various keys (A/1/2 etc)








I feel a little confident now on what to do now, just a little unsure about the shaft bit as I don't know what it's referring to. I'm sure it will all come together as I begin disassembling the lot








Thanks again !


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (dennisgli)*

Hi Dennis,
Would you be so kind as to advise me if there is any special procedure when fitting in the new motor, or is it directly the opposite of removal? I am just thinking it might need to be set up somehow before connecting up.
With reference to the service manual, vw here don't seem to sell those? Are they sold by a third party (maybe bentley?).
Thanks again!


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (ukguy)*

Bentley sells manuals but I think only for North American cars?

_Quote »_*Air flow flap motor -V71-, removing and installing 
Installing *
Replacement flap motors are supplied in the "recirculating air" position. To ease the installation, first do the following: 
- Connect electrical connector to flap motor. 
- Switch on ignition. 
- Operate button for fresh air/recirculating air. 
When the center position has been reached: 
- Disconnect electrical connector from flap motor. 
- Insert flap motor in fresh air/recirculating air shaft. 
If the flap motor cannot be attached to the fresh air/recirculating air flap shaft, remove fresh air blower -V2-, and attach flap by hand. 
- Turn flap motor and tighten bolts. 
- Attach operating rod for air flow flap. 
- Initiate Basic setting, function 04, Climatronic, OBD. 


Like I said, I've never done this before but I hope that helps some.



_Modified by dennisgli at 1:10 PM 10-17-2004_


----------



## ukguy (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (dennisgli)*

yes that helps a great deal.
I think your Bentley manuals in the US are better than our equivalent manuals over here! They go nowhere into as much detail as you have quoted over.
Thanks Dennis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIMAN25 (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (ukguy)*

Has anyone advanced on this problem? I have the same one so I decided to take out the glovebox to investigate. I have the same horrible clicking sound as you all do. Please let me know if you have come up with anything else. Thanks


----------



## GTIMAN25 (Feb 13, 2002)

Anyone know more regarding this problem?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (GTIMAN25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIMAN25* »_Has anyone advanced on this problem? I have the same one so I decided to take out the glovebox to investigate. I have the same horrible clicking sound as you all do. Please let me know if you have come up with anything else. Thanks

If it is clicking then the electronics are fine, the motor is shot.


----------



## GTIMAN25 (Feb 13, 2002)

Would anyone happen to have the part #'s for the little motors that raise and lower the flap? Are they available online to purchase??
Is this flap even worth to fix? And if not, anyone to exclude it from the scan, so the engine light doesnt come on everyday?
Thanks again Joako!


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

This assumes your GTI was made in Germany, if it was made in Brazil, please let me know and I will give you the proper diagram (GOG = Golf Germany)








http://www.1stvwparts.com would be a good place to make your purchase.


----------



## GTIMAN25 (Feb 13, 2002)

Thanks again, dont know what I would do without you! 
PS I am thinking I need to replace #8 on the breakdown?? 
($112.00, jesus!







)


_Modified by GTIMAN25 at 6:32 PM 4-11-2005_


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Could be, but then again #8 is the "central flap for recirculated air operation possibility" but #12 is "central flap positioning motor".....


----------



## GTIMAN25 (Feb 13, 2002)

I called up http://www.1stvwparts.com and he said it probably is #8, but I am not so sure he knew exactly what I was talking about. 
The reason I do think it is #8 now is because of its location. The air flow flap is basically right underneith and near where the motor is at. #12 is on the completly opposite end. Think I will order and try to take some pictures. Will keep you posted.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes, #12 seems to go somewhere else, but it also states that #12 is the "central flap... motor" and #8 is the "central flap" so I dunno... I've never even been in a car with CLIMAtronic....


----------



## GTIMAN25 (Feb 13, 2002)

true Joako. I called up the website again and he said that #12 is indeed a motor also. I suppose the next step is to actually take out the motor, as the part # will be on the part. 
I believe I should start with #8, and try that one. Back to investigating and messing around with the lovely HVAC system. Will keep you posted.


----------



## GTIMAN25 (Feb 13, 2002)

*UPDATE*

Decided to update everyone on my situation with the Air Flow Flap Motor. I believe I have sucessfully identified the correct motor that moves that damn air flap up and down. It is indeed #8 on the diagram, part #1J1907511A. When I had the motor out, I plugged the connection back in, hit the recurculating button, and the damn thing moved, just not that well. The part is around $115 bucks, so I am just going to order it and be done with it. I have a few pictures for you guys, knowing that I do not think anyone has dealt with this issue as far as resolving it. 
*note that these pictures might be hard to see what is going on, but I tried by best to help some fellow vortexer's. 

* A shot up where the motor is

*Another one like the first

*A better picture of the black motor

*Picture of the HVAC taken apart a bit, showing everything with the blower out.

*Close up with the blower removed

*Little bastard motor taken out, verifing it is the correct motor. 

*Picture of the flap shaft, motor, and bolt that needs to be taken off in order to get the motor out. 

*Keeping my instructions close to me









*The mess

*Work is easier when your buddy has a nice lift!








Thanks Joako for the help so far. I am not completly done obviously. I will order the part and install it. I will try to take some more pictures for everyone. Hope this helps some other people. I will keep you all up to date. Take care! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











_Modified by GTIMAN25 at 4:47 PM 4-23-2005_


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: UPDATE (GTIMAN25)*

Yep thats the one. I had to replace mine this year as toward the end of last year it started clicking and the same code came up.


----------



## GTIMAN25 (Feb 13, 2002)

Jettset, it is really too bad it broke, as it is $115 bucks to fix. But, what the heck can you do about it. I do not want my engine light on anymore and besides, I love fixing sh*t. I will post more pictures when I install maybe to help a few other guys out. 
But it is confirmed, if your recirculating button makes a clicking sound, replace part #1J1907511A.


----------



## GTIMAN25 (Feb 13, 2002)

Ordered the air flap motor from 1st Vw Parts today, but its backordered, so it will be in probably in 2 weeks. Will update once installed.


----------



## Robulator (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: (GTIMAN25)*

Hello
I did the repair on the UK Passat 1.8. The UK right-hand-drive version of the Passat has a considerably different location for the recirculation flap motor than the left-hand drive version. The motor is also a completely different design than that shown in the left-hand-drive U.S. Bentley manual. You're on your own really and have to just poke around until you find the offending motor. Don't bother signing up to Bentley to do the repair. Bentley just doesn't apply to UK versions of the car for this particular fix.
I ended up taking out the facia and the cross-member so that I could pull the HVAC unit forward and just about gain access to the flap motor which is at the extreme left of the HVAC, sandwiched between the HVAC and the left-hand wing. The UK "Haynes" manual is a good guide for removing the facia and the cross-member, but doesn't go into the detail of getting to, or replacing, the V71 flap motor. Before you start the repair, make sure you have a good 6mm combination spanner and a dentist's mirror. Trust me. Access is tight and these are necessary. Removing the blower motor is also a good idea (only takes a minute), so that you can check that the V71 motor is engaged properly and move the flap by hand until it clicks into place on the V71 cog.
There is absolutely no need to drain the air-conditioning or disconnect the heater water supply.
The VAG-COM has to be used to set the flap motor after you have finished by going to "Basic Settings", typing "000" then "Go". All readings should return to zero after around two minutes.
Best of luck

Rob


----------



## GTIMAN25 (Feb 13, 2002)

Got the motor in the mail and got it installed, 7 hours later! Jesus, this was a pain in the a** job, but it is completed! The space you work in is just rediculous. If anyone needs any help regarding this job, let me know as I probably can help. Take care all.


----------



## STWKan (Nov 21, 2004)

*Re: (GTIMAN25)*

Hi GTIMAN25 & all,
My 2001 Jetta VR6 has just shown the same fault code in Vag-Com using Auto-Scan mode. However, when I use the manual "Select Control Module" mode on "08-Auto HVAC", it doesn't show any fault code!!!








I followed some advises in this tread & didn't hear any click sound by switching the recirculation button.
I can't figure out if I have a problem on Mr. V71!!!
Any help on this subject will be much appreciated


----------



## cchetlan (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (joako)*

If it is clicking then the electronics are fine, the motor is shot.
---------------------------------------------
Not necessarily,the flap adjustment can be off while the motor turns just fine.It can be the gear on the side is binding,that was my case.
Also i didnt get any check engine lights with this.


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (cchetlan)*

I honestly hate bringing this back from the dead and the depths of the vortex archive, but I am doing it for the sake of just being able to understand what is going on with my car.
I have this code, and the VAG-COM log is, to the letter, exactly the same. However, after reading this thread, i am still confused about the exact diagnosis of my symptoms, so here's some background info that someone else will be able to use to get me an answer.
[1] The car has spent 8 of the last 9 years in Florida. I just bought it last year and drove it back up to Ohio. Guy I bought it from gave me records showing he replaced the A/C compressor, so obviously (and logically) they never use the heater down there.
[2] The car is a 2000 Jetta GLX w/ climatronic
[3] I can warm the car up to running temp (190') with the heater on defrost only, temp set to HI, and fan on at least 5/7, but the car doesn't seem to heat enough for me to want to take off my jacket
[4] Putting my hand over the defroster, the air doesn't feel very hot, only warm. Also, it feels like the air is only coming out of the drivers side of the defroster.
[5] When the car starts up initially and the climatronic system gets going, I can hear this clicking noise that sounds like its speeding up, so I am assuming its coming from the blower.
[6] I have noticed that even with it on defrost only, theres still a very good amount of air being pumped out of the regular vents. 
Thats all I can think of right now... Im so confused whats going on and I am cant tell if the information in this thread is relevant to my issue.
I haven't had a chance to take the dash apart to take a look because I am at college and don't have a garage available to work in when it's like 15' outside..
here's the VAG-COM log for those who want to see it:

_Quote »_Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl 
Part No: 3B1 907 044 B 
Component: CLIMATRONIC V 1.0.0 
Coding: 01000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
1 Fault Found: 
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71) 
35-00 - - 

thanks...


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (alpha_omega)*

I didn't read your whole post but basically here's what I have to say on it.
This fault is because the flap motors have position sensors in them just like a throttle body does. When the position sensors start to fail it throws this fault.
It is extremely common to have this fault for one or more of the 3 airflow position motors in the dash on climatronic systems which are otherwise functioning normally. Most customers complain of a ticking noise in the dash and that's how they are found, the ticking noise is due to the motor trying to reset itself to zero position. If your climatronic system is functioning I recommend you leave it alone, as already stated I have seen this code in MANY MANY climatronic modules that are functioning properly other than the fault.


----------



## alpha_omega (Nov 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mechsoldier* »_I didn't read your whole post but basically here's what I have to say on it.
This fault is because the flap motors have position sensors in them just like a throttle body does. When the position sensors start to fail it throws this fault.
It is extremely common to have this fault for one or more of the 3 airflow position motors in the dash on climatronic systems which are otherwise functioning normally. Most customers complain of a ticking noise in the dash and that's how they are found, the ticking noise is due to the motor trying to reset itself to zero position. If your climatronic system is functioning I recommend you leave it alone, as already stated I have seen this code in MANY MANY climatronic modules that are functioning properly other than the fault.


thanks for the reply. I believe it too is this problem after talking to a couple of people. Im taking the car to a friend who's a certified VW tech on saturday to get it fully diagnosed. he's also gonna try to get the system to relearn the positions to see if thats the problem.


----------



## EsTeTicu (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (cchetlan)*

Ok, sorry to bring this up again, but nobody here says what should we do if the error is "37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent". This means that only sometimes it is faulty, right? What should I do? I don't use the recirculation at all, I only use direct air flow.
Details of the error:

_Quote »_
VAG-COM Version: Release 311.2-N
Control Module Part Number: 3B1 907 044 C 
Component and/or Version: CLIMATRONIC C 2.0.0
Software Coding: 11000
Work Shop Code: WSC 01391
1 Fault Found:
01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor (V71)
37-10 - Faulty - Intermittent


Thanks!


_Modified by EsTeTicu at 2:14 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## ouTTie914 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (EsTeTicu)*

Would the part number 1J1907511A be the same for a 2000 TT? 
I know I should just take the faulty motor out and look, but it's dark and I need to order asap.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: 01274 - Air Flow Flap Positioning Motor - Anyone know this??? (ouTTie914)*

You should check with your dealers parts department regarding the proper part numbers for your model. I would assume the part number you mentioned will not work on a TT but thats just a guess...
BTW: Our WIKI also covers this code with instructions...
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/index.php/01274


----------



## ADY-ULTRAS (Oct 8, 2015)

*Help!*

Hi! I have a RHD Passat B5 and my air flap positioning motor v71 is damaged. I tried to find it, but it's very difficult to replace it. I took down the glove compartment, but I can't replace the motor. Can you please advise me how to change it? Thanks!


----------

